

Ask YC:  open geoip databases? - zkinion

Hello,<p>Is anybody else using geoip on their sites?  I remember I used it a while back and it was off of a maxmind database.  Is there anything else out there besides maxmind?  Google isn't much help here.
======
alex_c
I use the free Maxmind country database.

------
extantproject
The GeoLite Country database at:

<http://www.maxmind.com/app/geolitecountry>)

is just fine for countries. The Ruby gem works nicely:

[http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-
talk/...](http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/140379)

... and there are other APIs as well:

<http://www.maxmind.com/app/api>

MaxMind is the standard.

------
apgwoz
<http://www.hostip.info> works great for me on www.newshoured.com

------
subwindow
I looked for a solid week earlier this year, and didn't find anything that was
really free or open. Kind of disappointing.

What I needed was to be able to take an IP, and get a reasonably accurate (25
miles) lat/long out of it. If anyone knows of one that exists, please let me
know...

~~~
extantproject
The MaxMind GeoIP City Database includes latitude and longitude. You could buy
their "Web Service" at $20 per 50,000 queries...

~~~
zkinion
I guess if you were really clever you could cache it too, if you had a site
with a ton of traffic.

~~~
bluelu
Just hope that you get you get returning visitors then. And even then, address
mappings change over time.

------
xavios
<http://geocoder.us/>. It's very accurate and you can set it up locally for
speed -- it uses Perl and BerkeleyDB and the TIGER database

